# 10 WT HYDROS BACKING QUESTION



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I should be getting my new 10wt tomorrow. I bought it mainly for surf/jetty fishing. It is an Orvis Hydros V (large arbor). I need to get it ready up and running asap since I just broke my 7/8 and I won't get it back for a week or two. Should I go with gel spun (whatever that is), dacron or PP. I use PP on all of my bay, surf and offshore stuff. Is there any disadvantage to it? I am thinking 50lb. but how much do I need. For now I am going with a 10 WT floating line with a sinking tip until my bay rod gets back and then I will probably use an intermediate line. I have only been fly fishing for a month and my 7/8 set up already had line and backing. Thanks for any recommendations.

THIS IS FROM THEIR WEBSITE
_*Model*_
_*Line*_
_*Backing*_
_*Reel Capacity in Yards*_
_*Dia.*_
_*Weight*_​*Hydros LA V * 9-10​30-lb DacronWF10F:225
4 1/4"
8.0 oz​35-lb Gel SpunWF12F: 325​
Rob


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

robdog: The heavist backing I have seen used is 30 lbs, and I use dacron. If you are near Rockport ask for Dave at the Orvis store, or call him at 361-729-7926, for the definitive answer.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

20lb gel spun should cover what you will be doing.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

USING A WFF LINE WONT DO YOU MUCH GOOD OUT AT JETTIES OR SURF FOR THAT MATTER. IF YOUR GOING TO GET AN INTERMEDIATE LINE LATER GET IT NOW. IF YOU HAVE JUST STARTED FLYFISHING I RECOMMEND YOU START EXERCISING THAT RIGHT ARM AND SHOULDER EVERYDAY. A 10 WT. IS A WHOLE LOT MORE ROD THAN YOUR 8WT. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU'RE BLIND CASTING ALL DAY. BIGGER FLYS TOO MAKE FOR MORE WIND RESISTANCE. 

HOWEVER, FOR JETTIES I RECOMMEND A 350 GRAIN SINKING LINE FOR SURF I'D GO WITH THE INTERMEDIATE...WHICH MEANS A QUICK CHANGE SPOOL WOULD BE NICE. I PROMISE YOU'LL WONT WANT TO USE THE 10 WT WADING THE FLATS LOOKING FOR REDFISH. WHEN THAT 10 WT. LINE HITS THE WATER MR. REDFISH WILL BE GONE! BUY A SECOND SPOOL AND BORROW A 6 WT FROM THE SHOP WHERE YOU BOUGHT THE ROD AND REEL COMBO. YOU'D BE SUPPRISED THEY WANT YOUR BUSINESS. IF THE WINDS ARE DOWN A 6 WT. IS SO MUCH EASIER TO CAST AND GET YOUR OTHER ROD REPAIRED! HOW'D IT BREAK...TROUT SET OR TRYING TO LIFT A FISH??? BACKING SCHMAKING ...VERY FEW REDFISH OR TROUT SHOULD GET YOU INTO YOUR BACKING. NOW JACKS ARE A DIFFERENT STORY. 20 LB GEL WOULD BE SUFFICIENT BUT WILL REQUIRE 300+ YDS WITH THAT SIZE REEL. (STUFF IS NOT CHEAP) THE FLY FISHING ADDICTION IS A CASH COW BROTHER. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## marinabaypub (Sep 2, 2005)

> THE FLY FISHING ADDICTION IS A CASH COW BROTHER


worth every stinkin penny tho!!!

Heed the advice on working out the shoulder...a 10wt is a beast after a while but still doable.

Long leaders too, practice with 12 footers if you plan on hitting any water with clarity.

Dont be afraid to put a few inches of heavy on the tippet for bite protection.

As to the original question, I use the gel spun even with the extra cost, I tend to go light on tippet so I like having the extra yardage incase I have to let a fish run on some light drag.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I haven't tried gel spun backing, but have heard others complain that it is easy to get your fingers cut by it if they're in the wrong place with a fast running fish. The advantage of gel spun is that you can hold more backing on the reel because of its smaller diameter. I've also heard it's tougher and less likely to cut off if fishing near structure.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

The biggest advantage to the gel spun will be the backing capacity. Not a bad thing if you are going to be on the jetties and in the surf. Lines, I would probably tend to agree with Mike above. Full sink on the jetties and surf, with an intermediate as the back up. Wave action will make a floating line tough in either area.

If you are in the Houston area, swing by the Orvis Houston store and ask Marcos for help. If you are somewhere south, definitely stop by Swan Point and Dave will get you set up. 

Last thought: a 10 weight helios would be about as light as most 8 to 9 weight rods, so much less fatiguing. enjoy!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Gel spun is nothing more than a fancy name for braid. It is just fatter than braid for bait casters. My suggestion and what I use is 50lb spider wire. It's cheaper the PP and works just fine. With that reel you should easily be able to put 300yds of backing at half the price and still have room for the line. As far as lines I agree with the others, and intermediate and full sink line are what you need. If you can afford only one get the intermediate. It will limit you on depth around the jetties but it is a more all around line.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Thanks a ton guys.I bought the sink tip just for temporary to use in the laguna till my other rod comes back. It's the cheap stuff at Academy and was on clearance for $17. I was thinking of the 50 lb braid for backing. The only reason I would go that heavy is due to the diameter being a little bigger than 30 and might prevent some line cuts on my hands. I bought the 10 for the surf and jetties but i am going to try it in the laguna this weekend. There is a spot which has been holding tarpon for the past 4 weeks and a few we have seen are easily over 4'. They have been cruising around us while we are wading in about 3' of water and coming within 10' of us not even paying attention to us. My buddy laded one last weekend in the 3' range on a gold spoon (there is video but it would give away the spot). We have had several blow ups on topwaters and I had several follows on my fly. Any suggestions on what to throw at tarpon in the flats???


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My cousin that works at Orvis in Rockport. He should be able to help you.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Throw a big seaducer!!


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> My cousin that works at Orvis in Rockport. He should be able to help you.


Tell that yahoo to quit dragging the fish all over the rocks and beating the hell out them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

bamdvm said:


> Tell that yahoo to quit dragging the fish all over the rocks and beating the hell out them.


 You can get u a big warm glass of go f?!! yourself! :hairout: What a idiot u r!!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

h:


bamdvm said:


> Tell that yahoo to quit dragging the fish all over the rocks and beating the hell out them.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> You can get u a big warm glass of go f?!! yourself! :hairout: What a idiot u r!!





flatzstalker said:


> h:


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

For surf/jetties I would rec an intermediate line as others have mentioned. As to leaders you can use a 9 ft 50#, a very simple setup for big game like Tarpon, esp in the surf and jetty. Texas Tarpon seem to like the rabbit tail flies, for some reason the Florida and Mexico style flies don't work well. For jacks, any fly will work, I once had a jack destroy a merkin crab permit fly.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

For a 10 I would either put as much 30 gel spun that you can fit, or go with 65 power pro for sheer strength with some type of mono buffer between the line and the backing. The color on pp will bleed into the line over time w/o the buffer and can dye the intermediate lines.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

bamdvm said:


> Tell that yahoo to quit dragging the fish all over the rocks and beating the hell out them.


You know he borrowed that fish, right? The guy who actually caught it used a tin can and cut mullet. LMAO!


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't give our spot away! Wait a minute, what spot?


----------

